# Sage bes87o solenoid



## Danlad (May 6, 2019)

Hi,

Could anyone point me in the right direction for spare solenoids for the sage berista express bes870.

I think it's the solenoid that produces the steam. I can't get any steam the froth the milk or hot water, everything else works fine.

Thanks


----------



## hummel89 (Dec 7, 2018)

To me it sounds like your steam outlet has clogged up with limescale? Have you unscrewed the tip, cleaned it and descaled recently? Worth trying before spendng money on new parts..


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

I got a complete solenoid assembly from here:

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-bes-860-70-valve-assembly/

This includes both the espresso and the steam solenoids. They are both installed on a bracket and therefore makes it a 10-minute job to replace.

I had this delivered from Australia to the UK - took about 10-days.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You might also find the solenoids you need amongst this lot

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_osacat=0&_odkw=solenoids+sage&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=olab+solenoid&_sacat=0

You should be able to identify them by the numbers on them or the seller may know which ones you need.

John

-


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Danlad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone point me in the right direction for spare solenoids for the sage berista express bes870.
> 
> ...


 Did you ever sort this? Just curious as the thread seemed to stop - I'm relatively new on this forum...


----------



## fantamas1196 (Apr 28, 2020)

jm-darcy said:


> I got a complete solenoid assembly from here:
> 
> https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-bes-860-70-valve-assembly/
> 
> ...


 is it 110V or 220V?


----------

